# Did Chrysler really invent the minivan?



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

It seems many people think so, but I recall there has been many similar vehicles before the Caravan/Voyager. One of the better-known ones was the Nissan Prairie (known as the Multi in Canada and the Stanza in the US), introduced in 1981, and though considerable smaller than the Chrysler vans, had all the characteristics of one, including dual sliding doors (something Chrysler vans didn't have until 1996!), seating for 6/7, and folding rear seat. So shouldn't that, or even some vehicles before that one that had similar characteristics, be considered the first minivans?


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

That should be the first American Mini van.
There have been mini and micro vans in other countries for years.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

yes, but chrysler claims it has INVENTED the minivan. weird...


----------



## suprafly (Jul 1, 2006)

I would give them credit. They still obviously filled a hell of a nitch and that was one of the things that brought them out of the huge slump they were in at the time. I would consider the stanza to be more of a wagon type car. We had a plymouth voyager while I was growing up and loved it, except for the horrible head gasket problems.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

yes, but the stanza has all the properties of a van (dual sliding doors, seating for 7, folding rear seats, like I said above), it's just smaller.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the minivan was a model of the morris mini minor from the late 50's early 60's


----------

